# Drosophila melanogaster (wingless):



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

Has anyone had or have any experince in keeping them???? The wingless only.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Many of the board members work with wingless Drosophila....do you have particular questions?

Bill


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

elmoisfive said:


> Many of the board members work with wingless Drosophila....do you have particular questions?
> 
> Bill


Just wanted to know if their breeding behavior and lifespan is different from the ones that have curled wings.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Very similiar to the winged 'flightless' and 'curly' forms in terms of breeding behavior and lifespan. They do tend to be less productive on a per culture basis.

Bill


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

elmoisfive said:


> Very similiar to the winged 'flightless' and 'curly' forms in terms of breeding behavior and lifespan. They do tend to be less productive on a per culture basis.
> 
> Bill


You are a star Bill
Many thanks


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

dont keep them too moist. they are not as adept as the gliders at getting out of wet media.


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

Is it true that they turn into the flying type more easyly than the curled winged ones????


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

huh??? :?: I don't think evolution moves that quickly!! You have to get a fly that has wings to mate with the ones that do not. And then it has to carry over that genetic trait in the offspring, I think. Am I right? or is there some crazy thing I did not know about flies?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Only if you accidentally introduce a winged fly into your culture.



Fanta said:


> Is it true that they turn into the flying type more easyly than the curled winged ones????


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

i think your thinking of the curly wing or glider strain. bl jungle told me their cultures all turned into fliers above 80f?. i believe they may have scrapped the strain because of it.
since the wingless have no wings this cant happen w/ them.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

dmartin72 said:


> Only if you accidentally introduce a winged fly into your culture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or if you cross strains of melanogasters. 

I keep the wingless ones. Even though they produce less per culture than other strains, I've never had any problems getting good production out of them.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

defaced said:


> dmartin72 said:
> 
> 
> > Only if you accidentally introduce a winged fly into your culture.
> ...


I second that...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2006)

I currently have curly winged and I'm sure I'll hit temps above 80 so we'll see what happens :lol: But this is just a dry run for me, I wanted to start with the more prolific ones to get the hang of raising them. Once I get it down I'm probably going to switch to wingless.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've kept a number of different types and lines of melanogaster over the years... the only times they've "reverted" was introduction of wild flies to the culture, or cross culture contamination where lines were crossed. 

Genetics wise, I was basically told the closer to wild type the genetic trait is, the closer to the wild production rate. Gliders and Curlys are closer to the wild type, and show the higher production rates. Wingless show a noticable reduction in production amount, and the "Tiffany's Golden Delicious" - 3 different recessive traits expressed in one line of flies - has an even worse rate of production. I just make more cultures because I believe the wingless and TGD are worth keeping around


----------



## WarrenM (May 8, 2006)

I switched to the wingless because I kept getting flyers in my winged ones. I have not had any production issues with them. 

My leucs seem to prefer the wingless ones better. When I put the hydei in the tank with the wingless at feeding time, they always seem to go for the wingless first.


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

I actually prefer the wingless as well. I haven't had any issues with production and they are much easier to deal with.


----------

